# Hydrocodone and breastfeeding.



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I need help, quickly. I threw out my back and dislocated a rib. I took a pain killer and just got back from the chiro. I can't find the indications on Kellymom or anywhere else. I don't really have time to look. I can't pick my daughter up so she's laying on the bed and is fussy, so I don't have time to search.

Can someone help me out? I'll be back in a little bit to check. I'm in absolute agony. I have lots of milk stored if I need to pump and dump, but if it's not necessary that would be preferable.

Thanx in advance mama's.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think it's the safest w/ bfing??? I think it's rated higher at kellymom....I'll try to check too. I know Darvocet(sp?) is approved. Wish I could help better.


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

Did you see this?

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html

HTH


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

http://www.mothering.com/articles/ne...stfeeding.html

Considered safe while breastfeeding when taken short-term and preferably AFTER a nursing session rather than before.

I took it twice while nursing and I did notice they got a bit sleepier but that was about it. I wasn't told to take it after a nursing session so that's probably why.

So sorry about your back. OUCH. Poor you.









Here's the quote from the page: "Codeine and hydrocodone are often used for mild postpartum pain. The amount of codeine transferred into milk is marginal, although sedation and apnea have been reported with frequent, higher doses. If doses of codeine and hydrocodone are kept low and administered after breastfeeding, few cases of neonatal sedation have been reported. In many respects, morphine continues to be an ideal strong opiate for breastfeeding mothers in moderate to severe pain. Due to poor oral absorption (26 percent), morphine produces only minimal sedation in breastfed infants. Frequent and repeated exposure, however, can lead to accumulation in the infant and should be avoided."


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

hydrocodone is what they give many mothers in the hospital after giving birth. I've taken it with both my babes. It does pass through the milk and may make the baby sleepy. If I were you, I'd take one and nurse (or pump) immediately, before it gets into the bloodstream. But it is approved and it shouldn't hurt the baby.

And I'd just keep the baby close to you while you're on it, so you can monitor. My youngest stopped breathing one time when I took it (thank God for co-sleeping), but she was only 3 days old, and I might have taken too much in my groggy state, and she was not doing so well when we first brought her home. I also threw my back out when she was around 4 months, and was finally in so much pain I was willing to try it again, and this time she was fine. I will add that benadryl also caused her to stop breathing at 5 days, but no longer does. She was a sensative babe.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Thanx ladies. I love MDC.

It's a pretty low dose (5/325 compared to my 10/500's pre pregnancy). She's almost 5 and a half months, not a newborn, so that makes me feel better. Hubby is here now, he made me lunch and got us set up in bed (diapers, toys, laptop, etc) but he has to leave again. I'm just gunna hang out here.

Thanx again.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

It's vicodin. Don't worry. Compared to what we give section moms, it's like candy. Milk levels are generally less than 1% of maternal blood levels (so saith Thomas Hale, DPharm, guru of my universe).


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

I had a section and was given about 12 high dose percocet every day in the hospital..I think one Vicodin here and there should be ok. Also- I read that pumping and dumping is uneccesary while drinking, so I assume it would be the same with medication. I believe once alcohol is out of your blood stream, it's also out of your milk stream.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow, it's considered safe? Really? I took hydrocodone a few years ago and it knocked me for a loop.







I was blacking out and sick to my stomach, HOURS after taking it.

After my experience, I personally wouldn't expose a babe to that. If I had stash, I'd use that instead.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

Some people's stomachs do not respond well to Vicodin and Percocet would have probably been a more appropriate pain killer for you.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eli's_mommy*
I had a section and was given about 12 high dose percocet every day in the hospital..I think one Vicodin here and there should be ok. Also- I read that pumping and dumping is uneccesary while drinking, so I assume it would be the same with medication. I believe once alcohol is out of your blood stream, it's also out of your milk stream.

It depends on the drug how quickly (if at all) it leaves milk. It has to do with the electrical charge of the drug, how extensively it's protein-bound and the molecular weight. Some drugs actually concentrate in breastmilk because of their chemical properties. Hale has written some incredibly interesting articles about lactation and medication, and generally he doesn't support pump/dump.

Can you tell I'm excited about going to a conference where Hale is speaking? What a dork I am.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

That's really interesting.

And don't feel bad, I love a good dork









I'm one myself.


----------



## hawkfeather (Jan 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eli's_mommy*
Some people's stomachs do not respond well to Vicodin and Percocet would have probably been a more appropriate pain killer for you.

with some meds how they affect the mother has little impact on the safety while breastfeeding.. hyrdocodone migth throw the momma for a loop.. but opiates have rather poor oral absorption. Even though most can be found in milk the baby is impacted very little if at all!!


----------

